# Joshua - did all the wall fall down at Jericho or just a section



## Eoghan (Jul 14, 2013)

I was watching Battles BC on the History channel and muttering under my breath at the errors they were making. One of the facts they threw out was that the wall was double walled and people lived in between. Rahab lived in between the walls and survived. This leads me to think that a section of the wall collapsed and not the full circumference which I had previously thought - in my minds eye at least.

Anyone else thought it was the full circumference of the wall that came down?


----------

